# Saving Outlook Attachment to a Network Drive



## syedahmed (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a user who can't save an attachment directly from Outlook (ie. right click on the attachment itself, save as..) to a network drive he has access to. He has to open the attachment and save it from the application. The message he gets is "Cannot Save Attachment". It doesn't say anything about permissions or otherwise. The user gets too many emails with attachments to open each one and save it. Does anyone have a solution for this? Thanks a lot.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Is the network drive mapped? Some applications can only access places they think are on the same machine thay are. Assigning a drive letter to a network location often solves that issue.


----------

